# RIP Mopsy Bunny



## nermal71 (Nov 22, 2012)

RIP Mopsy Bunny. 2004-2012. You will be missed baby.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Binky free Mopsy:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris::rip:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 22, 2012)

So sorry Amy.
Binky free Mopsy. ink iris:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 22, 2012)

Awww. I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.

Binkie Free,
Mopsy!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm so so sorry Amy!!


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you all. He is buried out in the back yard under the woodpile. My husband and sons moved a face cord of wood at 10pm last night and buried him at a lovely spot there. And then carefully stacked the wood back on top so that no animals (we live out in the country) could do anything to disturb his final resting place.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 22, 2012)

we're so sorry to hear you lost Mopsy. Binky free little man and rest in peace.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 24, 2012)

RIP sweet Mopsy, you will be loved and missed forever.

We'll see you at the Rainbow Bridge.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rip::in tears::tears2::sad::cry4::cry1::bawl::bigtears:


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 27, 2012)

Rest peacefully Mopsy. 
Here's to your long and happy life.
:bunnyangel:

Binky free


----------



## grfan (Dec 5, 2012)

So very sorry.


----------

